# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  3DPrintTech - Free Software that Breaks Large Objects into Smaller Objects

## Eddie

Have you ever wanted to 3D print something, but it was too large to fit into your 3D printer?  Well, a company called CCTech, out of India has come up with a software solution.  It's called 3DPrintTech 2.0 and it is a CAD plugin, that allows you to break objects down into smaller sub objects, which include customizable connectors.  The software is free to download and available as of today.  Read more about this at http://3dprint.com/10391/3dprinttech...large-objects/

----------


## Gunthar

> Have you ever wanted to 3D print something, but it was too large to fit into your 3D printer?  Well, a company called CCTech, out of India has come up with a software solution.  It's called 3DPrintTech 2.0 and it is a CAD plugin, that allows you to break objects down into smaller sub objects, which include customizable connectors.  The software is free to download and available as of today.  Read more about this at http://3dprint.com/10391/3dprinttech...large-objects/


wow that looks like a great program I would love to know more about it

----------


## curious aardvark

Well when it's a standalone program that will accept .stl files. 
Then it'll be really useful :-)

----------


## Starlord

Apparently this no long available?

----------


## frs@sde.dk

> wow that looks like a great program I would love to know more about it


Do you have the program still

----------


## jg613

i think www.selfcad.com also does this and does exactly what Make Printable.com does but for free. now is now free for students and teachers.

----------


## iiuufigtt

Here is a one-button click solution to large-scale 3D printing. (I cannot post link so you may type the following into your web browser.)

iiuufigtt (dot) wixsite (dot) com (slash) makeitbig

----------


## curious aardvark

https://iiuufigtt.wixsite.com/makeitbig

interesting bit of software. More use for a laser cutter (if i ever get mine to cut card definitely see uses), but has 3d print applications :-) 
Thanks for posting it.

----------


## iiuufigtt

All prototyping methods in LuBan support 3D printing.

In the user-specified exporting folder, one can find a sub-folder with a word "STL"; that contains STL models of all the parts. The parts can be 3D printed.

If one prefers to use laser cutting or other cutting methods, he/she can find a sub-folder with a word "DXF"; that contains 2D drawings of all the parts. The DXF drawings can be fed into most CNC cutters.

----------


## curious aardvark

any chance of a 32 bit version ?

----------


## iiuufigtt

Win32 version is uploaded to iiuufigtt (dot) wixsite (dot) com (slash) makeitbig

Click Download LuBan, you will see a folder Win32.

Thanks for taking your time to give it a try.

----------


## kunykiller

it seems to me that this operation should be done manually

----------


## iiuufigtt

This operation (divide a large 3D mesh model) can be done manually in several commercial software; however, all of them are not easy to operate due to the natural of manual drafting in 3D space. One can only have the patience to divide a few parts. If you hope to generate hundreds of parts, it is impossible to do it manually. See this webpage for what has been done on large-scale 3D printing.

https (://) iiuufigtt (dot) wixsite (dot) com (slash) makeitbig

----------

